# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  اكتشاف طبي نمساوي جديد يفتح آفاق العلاج أمام مرضى سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية

## الوردة الاردنية

فيينا - أ ش أ
أعلن فريق طبي نمساوي تابع لجامعة طب ولاية فيينا، اليوم الثلاثاء، عن التوصل إلى اكتشاف علمي جديد؛ لعلاج مرض سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية، يعطي أملا في الشفاء من المرض، الذي تشير الإحصاءات الطبية إلى إصابة نحو 2900 شخص سنويًّا به على مستوى النمسا.


وأوضح الطبيب «لوكاس كينر» قائد فريق بحوث أمراض السرطان، أن العلاج الجديد أثبت فعالية منقطعة النظير، إزاء محاصرة الورم السرطاني، والحيلولة دون انتشار الخلايا السرطانية التي تموت، ويتم القضاء عليها بالكامل.


وكشف الطبيب «كينر» عن تطبيق طريقة العلاج المبتكرة على شاب يبلغ من العمر 27 عامًا، اقترب من الموت، بعد فشل جميع محاولات العلاج الكيماوي، وزرع النخاع، في السيطرة على انتشار الورم السرطاني، مؤكدًا أن الورم اختفى بعد مرور 10 أيام فقط من بداية العلاج.


وأشار إلى بدء البحوث والدراسات الطبية التي أسفرت عن التوصل لطريقة العلاج المبتكرة على الفئران منذ عام 2006، وتجربتها مع حلول عام 2010 على بعض مرضى سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية، الذين تدهورت حالتهم المرضية بشكل ميؤوس منه أدت إلى توقف علاجهم.


وتوقع أن يتم طرح العلاج الجديد أمام المرضى، خلال عامين من الآن، بحد أقصى عقب الانتهاء من بعض الدراسات السريرية الروتينية الضرورية؛ لتصريح الجهات المعنية بتداول العلاج.

----------


## shams spring

*مجهود رائع واجتهاد عظيم في اكتشاف علاج مرض سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية ... اللهم عافينا منه يا رب 
مشكوووورة الوردة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ان شاء الله بكون هالانجاز خير على المرضى وبتكون نتائجه مضمونه بعد التطبيق و انتشاره كخطه علاجيه 
مشكورة وردة

----------


## محمد العزام

كل داء واله دواء 


مشكورة الوردة على الخبر المفرح

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الله يعافي الجميع
وان شاء الله يستطيع الجميع الاستفادة من هذا العلاج

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انشالله يا رب
شكرا لمروركم الذي اسعدني

----------

